# Making A Wooden OTF Switchblade



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Although this has no practical use that I can see, I think it is pretty cool:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Pretty cool. Lot of ideas for other projects


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

No practical use? One word: vampires.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty neat. I'm thinking he has done that before.


----------

